# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  رايط مباشر لمباراة المريخ وهلال كادوقلى في الدورى السودانى الممتاز 2020-2021 الأحد 27/12/2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قدر الله وماشاء الله فعل

*

----------

